# Can someone explain this?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I just bought a new ultrabook and I'm trying to add files to my phone but my computer doesn't want me to. "Cannot copy item. The divice has either stopped responding or has been disconnected," which isn't the case. Attached is a screenshot of my desktop...help?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I just bought a new ultrabook and I'm trying to add files to my phone but my computer doesn't want me to. "Cannot copy item. The divice has either stopped responding or has been disconnected," which isn't the case. Attached is a screenshot of my desktop...help?


Are you using JB? Maybe MTP is broken









Also you might have to install the drivers if you haven't

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Also you might have to install the drivers if you haven't


That's what I was thinking. Easy to overlook with the excitement of a new laptop


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I have the drivers installed, I'm on 4.0.4


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

Try disconnecting and rebooting your phone. Its worked for me before

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Try the pdanet drivers if you haven't already. couldn't get it to find my phone until I did that.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Worst comes to worst just upload them to dropbox/cloud storage then download from computer until you can figure it out.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Well you could use ADB. I had this issue once but it went away after a while...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Try the pdanet drivers if you haven't already. couldn't get it to find my phone until I did that.


I forgot about pdanet! That worked thank you 

And Barf, good looks on that but I'd pull my hair out before I exported hundreds of songs over hahah


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Haha I understand, didn't know you were transferring that much. Forgot about PDA net, I've also had to use it with finicky old windows.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> I forgot about pdanet! That worked thank you


Your welcome!


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

actually one thing i do is use swiFTP on the phone, and filezilla on the computer... and move files over the phone that way... i tend to find its faster than having hooked up as the mtp device, 
i had to do this with my DroidX since it has that fun "random ringtone" bug when i hook it up as a removable media device

(GNexToro-TpTlk2)


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

QTADB

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I just use adb now, once you get the commands down its pretty easy to run one command and transfer hundreds of items. I made a complete backup of my internal sd with adb because android file transfer wasn't working on my imac.

Tapped from my unicorn'd Gnex


----------

